# Amazon Flex installing iOS App Through QR Code



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

I signed up for Amazon Flex for new OC market last week. They emailed me a link to answer survey in order to download app and start on boarding process. The problem is once I answered the survey and got the QR code to scan with the app suggested in order to download Amazon Flex app. It starts to install from the AppStore but doesn't complete then pop up says it can't downLoad at this time with either cancel button or retry. I've retried many times and different devices. It won't install. Anyone else have this recent problem?

I even copied the link to put in browser and try that way. Nothing works. 

Please help. I emailed Amazon Flex all they do is send me a survey link. The QR link when scanned says. This code has already been loaded the most amount for the month. Ugh


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

iphone App doesn't work in my area


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Whiteorchids said:


> I signed up for Amazon Flex for new OC market last week. They emailed me a link to answer survey in order to download app and start on boarding process. The problem is once I answered the survey and got the QR code to scan with the app suggested in order to download Amazon Flex app. It starts to install from the AppStore but doesn't complete then pop up says it can't downLoad at this time with either cancel button or retry. I've retried many times and different devices. It won't install. Anyone else have this recent problem?
> 
> I even copied the link to put in browser and try that way. Nothing works.
> 
> Please help. I emailed Amazon Flex all they do is send me a survey link. The QR link when scanned says. This code has already been loaded the most amount for the month. Ugh


It will not work on iPhone 4 or 4S, OR if you have iOs 8 or less on iPhone 5 series.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Whiteorchids said:


> I signed up for Amazon Flex for new OC market last week. They emailed me a link to answer survey in order to download app and start on boarding process. The problem is once I answered the survey and got the QR code to scan with the app suggested in order to download Amazon Flex app. It starts to install from the AppStore but doesn't complete then pop up says it can't downLoad at this time with either cancel button or retry. I've retried many times and different devices. It won't install. Anyone else have this recent problem?
> 
> I even copied the link to put in browser and try that way. Nothing works.
> 
> Please help. I emailed Amazon Flex all they do is send me a survey link. The QR link when scanned says. This code has already been loaded the most amount for the month. Ugh


Are you sure your warehouse allows IOS?


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

I emailed support to get the link this morning. They sent a link to a survey, which at the end said the number of monthly downloads was exceeded. I emailed them again. They sent a new link that said the same. I guess I'll have to attend a webinar


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> I emailed support to get the link this morning. They sent a link to a survey, which at the end said the number of monthly downloads was exceeded. I emailed them again. They sent a new link that said the same. I guess I'll have to attend a webinar


PMd check inbox!


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

When I signed up it was android phone only


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

UberNorthDfw said:


> When I signed up it was android phone only


Certain markets now have an ios version. In DFW, I think it's only Prime Now.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> I emailed support to get the link this morning. They sent a link to a survey, which at the end said the number of monthly downloads was exceeded. I emailed them again. They sent a new link that said the same. I guess I'll have to attend a webinar


Me too. They have done this 3 times. How in the heck are you supposed to take a pic of QR code with your phone when using the phone for stupid survey so I had to screenshot then email. Then it says exceeded. One tried to install then as it's almost complete says can't install retry? But when click retry same thing over and over.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> PMd check inbox!


Can you pm me as well? Same problem over and over. Thanks.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> It will not work on iPhone 4 or 4S, OR if you have iOs 8 or less on iPhone 5 series.


I have an iPhone 6s Plus on iOS 9.02 not working with original email after signing up on their website.


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

I used the laptop and used the QR scanner app to download it.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

I think this is the trick. Use a computer, not a phone.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Replied I tried all the ways. It starts but I'm in OC it's new. The link everyone keeps sending only has option for LA but the first original email they sent looks completely different and there is no option to choose any city. 

I tried using that QA session link this morning but is kept saying host muted me and I never heard nothing. What in the heck?


----------

